# Free knitting pattern: Sunny Afternoon by Sarah Hatton



## Palma Asd (Apr 26, 2018)

Judymiss asked in the Machine Knitting section about the knitting pattern of this jacket what she had found on Pinterest.

And yes, the knitting pattern has been found, it is - also :sm17: - for hand knitters and a PDF has been made that can be downloaded via this link.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-609042-2.html


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you! My daughter would love that and I missed the post first time around!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you. Beautiful cardigan.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

You do realise that what you did there is a copyright violation.

And to draw attention yet again with another topic


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Love it, thanks!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Do you have permission to do this? If not what you are doing no matter how well intentioned, is illegal - copyright violation.


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

To all who wonder about copyrights. If you follow the link, you can see that your concern has already been answered. This and the whole booklet are free in the public domain.


----------

